# Modern Arnis Blade Seminar in Rochester NY



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 6, 2002)

March 30th, Rochester NY. Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day on Phase 1 of the Mano Y Daga knife certification course. For more information contact Marty Noel at 716-889-7330, martynoel@aol.com


:samurai: :duel: :jedi1: :jediduel:


----------



## warder (Mar 30, 2002)

Renegade, I just wanted you to know i wont be at your seminar today because i have a relative in the hospital. I know you were going to bring my package from the warriors den today, and i really appreciate it. If you could please ship it to me and bill it on the card i orderd on. you have my number if you need to reach me. Again, thank you and i wish i could be there today.
Frederick Warder


----------



## arnisador (Mar 30, 2002)

_Another_ seminar by Mr. Hartman! I hope someone will post a review.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 1, 2002)

We had a good seminar. This was the beginning of our Mano Y Daga  series in Rochester. Looking forward to going back!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

I was fortunate enough to get six hours of one-on-one instruction from Mr. Hartman this weekend (plus a fair amount of shooting the bull after each session). It was enlightening and fun. Thanks for the time Mr. Hartman!


----------

